# JVC Class A?



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I am building a budget system for my brother and looking at NOS old school amps for uniqueness and quality. I remember in the early 2000's that JVC was making class A amps, even some endorsed by Nikki Sixx. Ugly little things with weird bumpy heat sinks but the price is now right. Anyone used these and have any feedback? For $100~ I might buy one for science


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

There not true class A amps.
But,there not bad amps.I use to sell them.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh really! What did not make them Class A? Were they hybrid so A for the first few watts and then AB after or Class A front end only, etc.?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I remember seeing those ugly things in a JVC catalog when they came out. I didn't know about different amplifier topologies back then but the celebrity endorsement threw me off as well.


----------

